# International



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Any reports of fish coming in? Thinking about taking the Grand kids down just didn't want to sit in the sun for nothing.


----------



## peter215 (Jun 23, 2013)

There are several tournies goin on rn. which one are you talking about?


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

The billfish international


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

There have been a few yellow fins weighed in in the 100-120 pound range 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

